# Where to place ''kanssa''?



## kakamme

For example how do you say ''I'm playing football with my friend''?
Is it correct to say ''mina pelaan jalkapalloa ystavani kanssa?''

Sorry for the spelling but my keyboard doesn't have Finnish characters.


----------



## Spongiformi

Yes, it's correct. Although you can drop _"Minä"_ if you want.

_Pelaan jalkapalloa ystäväni kanssa._

If  you can figure out how to get umlaut out of your keyboard, you'll  get ä and ö with little difficulty. I can't imagine it would be entirely  missing from your keyboard, considering it's even in ours, despite the  separate keys for scandic letters (so, we'll only need it for foreign  languages, such as German).


----------



## Gavril

kakamme said:


> For example how do you say ''I'm playing football with my friend''?
> Is it correct to say ''mina pelaan jalkapalloa ystavani kanssa?''
> 
> Sorry for the spelling but my keyboard doesn't have Finnish characters.



If you're using Windows, you should be able to switch the keyboard layout to Finnish by going to Control Panel -> Clock, Language and Region -> Change Input Methods (the Italian version of Windows may use different terms for these).


----------



## Jagorr

Entä mihin sijoitetaan _kanssa _monimutkaisimmissä lauseissä? Esim. mun keksimässä (..ehkä muissakin paikoissa väärässä..) lauseessa:

_Romaani kertoo kertojan suhteesta perheensa kanssa, nimittäin hänen äidin, joka on maailmankuulu psykologi, ja hänen vaimon, joka on Stasin historian tutkija, mutta myös muiden hahmojen kanssa. _​
Miten kirjoittaisitte se?​


----------



## Marko55

Tähän lauseeseen sopii illatiivimuodot paremmin:
_Romaani kertoo kertojan suhteesta *perheeseensä*, nimittäin hänen *äitiinsä*, joka on maailmankuulu psykologi, ja hänen *vaimoonsa*, joka on Stasin historian tutkija, mutta myös *muihin hahmoihin*._


----------

